# Exposure compensation info



## Krusty (Feb 3, 2020)

Is there any way to display the camera "Exposure Compensation" info along with the other camera settings? I was able to do it with Lightroom 6, but not the cloudy Lightroom. It seems like basic information.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2020)

Not in Cloudy yet, no, sorry.


----------



## John Little (Feb 4, 2020)

How do you display "Exposure Compensation" metadata in Classic (I'm using 8.3) ?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 4, 2020)

Or if you want to display it on the photograph in Loupe View:


----------



## John Little (Feb 4, 2020)

Hal,

Thanks! That is well-hidden.

John


----------

